# Completely new to trapping, advice wanted



## gabe52 (Apr 12, 2009)

I live in SE Missouri and im interested in learning the fine art of trapping. As a kid, (im only 15) needless to say i dont know everything there is to know. Ive read all the regulations for MO and have familiarized myself with them. The animals i really want to go after are raccoon, opossum, and skunk. The reason being im an avid turkey hunter and they are responsible for most turkeys not making it past being eggs. Also, im always in to some new for of outdoor adventure. Id like to know what traps i need to pick up, how to bait them, where the best places to put them are, and how to rig them. Any info or links would be greatly appreciated. Also, if ur in the trapping business and are looking to get rid of a few of your traps, im in the market.

Thanks,
Gabe


----------



## Trapping God (Apr 14, 2009)

for raccoon just make a hole in the bank of a stream and put some chicken skin in, and cover with leaves so the birds don't get it. Put a trap right in front of the hole in 3 inches of water preferably a # 11 and stake it down.

Opposum are easy just set out a live trap with some berries nuts or tainted meat in it.

Skunk/ for skunk i would just find the general area they are in and make a sloping hole in the ground with some meat in it and put a trap in front of the hole. cover the trap with some grass and stake the trap down. Hope it helps.


----------



## gabe52 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. If somebody could give me some info on snares (ie making them and how to set them) id appreciate it.


----------



## Trapping God (Apr 14, 2009)

Well what are you planning to snare so i can give you advice??


----------



## gabe52 (Apr 12, 2009)

Mostly beaver


----------



## Trapping God (Apr 14, 2009)

I know it's a very big snare. I will get back to you on the exact size though.


----------



## gabe52 (Apr 12, 2009)

appreciate it


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

use a 10 inch snare loop set 2 or 3 inches off the ground. 3/32" cable works well.


----------



## gabe52 (Apr 12, 2009)

Well in MO all snare have to be set underwater, how does that effect how i set them?


----------



## Trapping God (Apr 14, 2009)

It doesn't really affect how you set them. like in minnestoa we can set in a culvert if it is completely sumberged. ( A fantastic Set by the way) But the laws might be different in MO. If the laws are the same then i would sugest setting underwater in a culvert with a dive stick above the snare.


----------



## gabe52 (Apr 12, 2009)

In MO we can set our snare wherever the heck we want as long as its underwater. Thanks for the info, ill have to give it a shot.


----------



## KSCATMAN (Apr 17, 2009)

If you set you're snare completely submerged you can count out all the critters you have mentioned. Submerged snares target beaver and otter.

I would suggest new trappers to find an experienced trapper and ask to tag along.It will shorten the learning curve.Invest in some books and video's.


----------



## gabe52 (Apr 12, 2009)

Could somebody give me some instructions and a list of supplies i need to make some snares for beaver?


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

to make snares:

cable 3/32" to 1/8", your preferance. as many feet as you think you need and then some more.

ferrules for the size of cable you're using

stops for the size of cable

some sort of slide lock i.e. cam locks, L-locks, Z-locks etc. you can also use the end of the swivel as a lock, running the cable through the hole. i'm not sure how effective this is, i've only heard about it.

a good set of pliars (to crimp the ferrules and stops) or hammer.

cable cutters and electrical tape. wrap tape around the area that you want to cut. this prevents the individual wires from unraveling when you cut it.

i'm pretty sure that's all i use but i may have left something out (tonights beer is making me second guess myself :beer: )


----------



## KSCATMAN (Apr 17, 2009)

Make for sure you make them plenty long. You dont want to have to use wire to lenghthen the snare to reach you're anchoring point.Beavers love to roll and will make quick work of wire extentions.

I don't know that from experience.Just a guess! :roll:


----------

